# كتاب عن تصميم التروس



## احمد عقل (25 فبراير 2014)

لينك التحميل 

Handbook of Gear Design, 2 edition


----------



## swass (22 نوفمبر 2014)

تشكر ياهندزة .. وربنا يكتر من امثالك :75:


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## rb-flex (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (9 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## hus2248 (9 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## peroman (17 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (2 سبتمبر 2015)

جزيت خيرا
لكن الكتاب غير موجود


----------

